# Help!



## latinanena36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Do you know if a supercharged for a 350z will work in a SER? Do they make a SER supercharger?


----------



## GMTURBO (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm going to guess the piping is completely different - so no.

I've never seen a SC for the Altima 3.5. If you find one - it'll work on the SE, SL, or SE-R.


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

latinanena36 said:


> Do you know if a supercharged for a 350z will work in a SER? Do they make a SER supercharger?


Not even close; the SE-R motor is the same as any other Altima with a 3.5


----------

